# printer spooler service not running



## the87thking (Dec 23, 2004)

when i go to print it says printer spooler service not running so then i go to control panel, administrative tools, services and then it says that printer spooling service is not started so i start it, fine and i print but it also says that it is supposed to start automatically and it doesnt so whats up with that. please help.


----------



## the87thking (Dec 23, 2004)

what i did was i bought windows xp pro and that "fixed" it i guess.... So i dont have the problem...


----------



## sniper11 (Sep 13, 2010)

printer not spooling. error 1921. I have HP printer model PSC1510


----------



## Ripshaw (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,
Spooler not on message. Lexmark 1200 printer. Windows 2000 xp system.

I need assistance or advise on what steps, if any, I can use to turn spooler back on?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

open the command prompt. type this "SC CONFIG SPOOLER DEPEND= RPCSS" make sure the there will be no spaces after DEPEND and a space after =


----------

